# ShoneyBoy is back !!!



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2019)

It's been since 2016 since I've posted anything or I've been able to fired up a Smoker...I lost it when the house flooded... 

So I've been lurking around off and on a little since 2016 when the house flooded...

I haven't had a lot of time to do much, but work and work on the house....So I'm finally at a point were I can  stop in and say "Hi" to anyone that still remembers me and say "Thanks for all of the thoughts and Prayers!!" They have really meant a lot to me!! 

As an update:

With a lot of help and the house is 98% complete!!

I'm so happy I don't know what to do with myself!!

Over the last few weeks I’ve been lucky enough to find these Proofer cabinets for sale online and start building a new smoker… 

Since I’m on the way back to firing up a new smoker I thought it was an appropriate time to stop by to share my build and say "Hello" to everyone again!!! ShoneyBoy


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome back! Congrats on getting your house completed. Glad to hear you are back smoking again! Like the pictures and smoker cant say I have seen one like that before


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 4, 2019)

Great to have you back man!

Glad that your home is on the mend and looking forward as to how your Proofer cabinets work as smokers.

Best of luck,

 john


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 4, 2019)

SB, Welcome back !


----------



## seenred (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey Brother...good to hear from you!  Glad you are finally recovering from the flood and back to smoking...that new build looks like it might be a beast!

Red


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome back.  Can't wait to see what you do to make a smoker from that


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 4, 2019)

Glad things are improving and you have some time for the addiction :) Welcome back.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 4, 2019)

we had to move in 2011 from corp's screw up. now the garrison damn is releasing 1250 cfps till spring and that's high river here, they expect it to be worse than '11 and sorry the Missouri dumps on ya. we were in illoinios in oct and relatives say the sippi is high as ever


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats Shoneyboy!!!
And Welcome Back.
Good to see you again!!

Bear


----------



## rc4u (Nov 4, 2019)

from memorial day to dec 11th we stayed at my daughters house in finished basement. our house is old and before flood plans. so we have basement and let it fill with water up 6' unlike some we didn't empty septic tanks,, oh im a builder and know they float when empty, lots work for all trades .. but i'm now wondering if we should sell now as we have our 40' diesel pusher to live in fulltime. im retired now but wife has to work nuther yr..


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2019)

'Bout time you checked back in...   I'm glad you were waterproof...


----------



## kruizer (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome back. You were missed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2019)

Good to hear all is coming together. Welcome back. Lots of Newbies around for you to educate...JJ


----------

